
Free, portable tool for developers to simulate server responses - pkhach
https://www.httpdebugger.com/httpreply.html
======
limw
nice tools。 it can simulate a json response,and use spring restTemplate to
access it.

@Bean public CommandLineRunner run(RestTemplate restTemplate) throws Exception
{ return args -> { String quote = restTemplate.getForObject(
"[http://www.myhome.com/"](http://www.myhome.com/"), String.class);
log.info(quote); }; }

~~~
pkhach
Is this a JAVA application?

For JAVA applications you need to add WebTools certificate to JAVA root
certificates store.

You can find WebTools certificate here:
C:\Users\\[username]\Documents\WebTools\Cert\SSL

Please check this article for more information:
[https://www.httpdebugger.com/help/java.html](https://www.httpdebugger.com/help/java.html)

~~~
limw
thank you for your comment.

